
A specific example of the power of one's network - kul
http://www.kulveer.co.uk/2007/06/specific-example-of-power-of-ones.html
======
vlad
I think it is awesome that you give credit like this, are aware of your
weaknesses, and worked on addressing them. I'm sure everybody in YC likely
respects each other's time anyway, but a post like this is very informative to
the rest of us on News.YC.

When I was Student Body President five years ago, I always tried to give
credit to whoever helped out with any projects or ideas. On the first issue of
the newspaper I vowed to start myself whether or not people would want to do
it, a person stepped up to be the Editor in Chief. I mentioned him in a little
blurb on the first page, and was happy to see an interview he did with the
President of the College, where he mentioned both of us in the first
paragraph.... and I still remember that five years later.

------
dawie
I think what you describe is one of the most valuable things that YC has to
offer and that is the network. Also as time goes on their network grows and so
does its value...

------
Harj
For anyone who asks why you would give away X% of your company to YC - this is
the answer. To be a part of that kind of network.

~~~
SwellJoe
I agree. The most valuable thing, out of a wide array of valuable things, for
us turned out to be the other founders. I can point to a dozen new features in
our product that came from discussions at YC dinners (Ruby Gems module, mobile
access, multiple usability enhancements, EC2 support, S3 support, and on and
on).

Our new website (launching soonish) turned out vastly better than it would
have been without the feedback of guys like Kevin Hale of Wufoo and Evan from
SocialMoth/Overhear.us (and some anonymous YC'ers on Overhear.us who took a
look at it during various stages of development and gave us some pointers).

